# Last time ubering.



## senhui (Aug 18, 2015)

So today is going to be my last time driving for uber. I wasn't determined to quit until tonight that I picked up a pax in Virginia to Maryland. She is a first time rider and she asked me how much I make for doing uber. Since she is first time rider, I lied to her that its based on tip. She said" oh, okay." Then she remined silence during the rest of 20 minutes ride. I was thinking" ok, this trip has no tip 100% sure." I don't know why I keep expecting a tip from these people. But I'm just still hoping to get some. When we've arrived, she asked me where do i live. Well, I see a chance to receive a tip here. But nope. I said I have to go all the way back to Virginia. And she said "well, good night . " Fk you! Why did she even ask me where do I live then? This sucks. Im doing uber for only 1 month and I'm done with it tonight. By the way, do not expect a tip from whites. I have pick up more than 100 white people and receive 0 tip from them. Those people who tip are mostly Asians. Just don't expect a tip from doing uber. Or you will get disappointed again and again and again and again and over again. College starts tomorrow. So bye bye fkber.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

senhui said:


> By the way, do not expect a tip from whites. I have pick up more than 100 white people and receive 0 tip from them. Those people who tip are mostly Asians.


Damn, that's stupid.

I get tips on about 10% of rides, and I think every one of them was white now that you bring it up. I had never noticed a pattern before you pointed it out.

But I'll keep picking up everybody anyway, and keep giving them the best service I can...


----------



## senhui (Aug 18, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Damn, that's stupid.
> 
> I get tips on about 10% of rides, and I think every one of them was white now that you bring it up. I had never noticed a pattern before you pointed it out.
> 
> But I'll keep picking up everybody anyway, and keep giving them the best service I can...


i did try to give them the best service i can, provides water, loading and unloading baggages. Just can't have a tip from doing all that kindly stuff.


----------



## Dillanwasx (Aug 7, 2015)

Maybe those whites wish you would speak better English while you are here in the states.

Food for thought.


----------



## senhui (Aug 18, 2015)

Dillanwasx said:


> Maybe those whites wish you would speak better English while you are here in the states.
> 
> Food for thought.


Maybe. I know my English sucks and I don't really like to talk while driving but I can at least answer every questions they have. But how are they not tip for someone who gets them home safely?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Maybe your racism came through to your passengers in ways you weren't aware.


----------



## senhui (Aug 18, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Maybe your racism came through to your passengers in ways you weren't aware.


Lmao, of course I'm not racist. I always smile when pick up and tell them there is bottled water take it if you want and ask me if you need charge.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

senhui said:


> Lmao, of course I'm not racist. I always smile when pick up and tell them there is bottled water take it if you want and ask me if you need charge.


You've ascribed a negative trait to an entire race of people. I'm not sure what you'd call that.

If, say, blacks had been your target, go back and imagine how it would have sounded...


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

here’s the tip issue again.LOL 

UBER STATES NO TIPPING! why are drivers surprise when pax don’t tip.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Most of my tips have come from black and Spanish speaking females who do not live here. Does this make me a racist? Just wondering?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

renbutler said:


> Damn, that's stupid.
> 
> I get tips on about 10% of rides, and I think every one of them was white now that you bring it up. I had never noticed a pattern before you pointed it out.
> 
> But I'll keep picking up everybody anyway, and keep giving them the best service I can...


So how are those ✋ jobs coming along.


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

Racist


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm guessing the OP is Asian (as am I) based on his username. Anyway, I actually receive better tips from whites than most other ethnic groups. Only exception are college students or recent grads. They're crappy tippers no matter what race.


----------



## igor l (Apr 7, 2015)

No tips in london ! but had 3-4 in the past 4 month aroung (1200-1300 trips)  
Uber On ! but nearly finish with shit crap.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

A white guy with a asian women gave me ten dollars. A drunk white girl gave me 3 dollars.


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

senhui said:


> So today is going to be my last time driving for uber. I wasn't determined to quit until tonight that I picked up a pax in Virginia to Maryland. She is a first time rider and she asked me how much I make for doing uber. Since she is first time rider, I lied to her that its based on tip. She said" oh, okay." Then she remined silence during the rest of 20 minutes ride. I was thinking" ok, this trip has no tip 100% sure." I don't know why I keep expecting a tip from these people. But I'm just still hoping to get some. When we've arrived, she asked me where do i live. Well, I see a chance to receive a tip here. But nope. I said I have to go all the way back to Virginia. And she said "well, good night . " Fk you! Why did she even ask me where do I live then? This sucks. Im doing uber for only 1 month and I'm done with it tonight. By the way, do not expect a tip from whites. I have pick up more than 100 white people and receive 0 tip from them. Those people who tip are mostly Asians. Just don't expect a tip from doing uber. Or you will get disappointed again and again and again and again and over again. College starts tomorrow. So bye bye fkber.


And I thought a certain passenger two months ago was bad. This woman seriously said out loud that we drivers make "$5,000 a week doing this". That was the moment when I decided to get the hell out of driving as soon as I can for good. It's been two months since that night, and I still have not accomplished that goal. Damned slow economy...


----------



## Dustin b (Jul 17, 2015)

Funny, because the only tips I get are from white people, and black, and Hispanic... yea never mind, everyone tips regardless of their skin color. Way to keep the racist train rolling though.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

senhui said:


> So today is going to be my last time driving for uber. I wasn't determined to quit until tonight that I picked up a pax in Virginia to Maryland. She is a first time rider and she asked me how much I make for doing uber. Since she is first time rider, I lied to her that its based on tip. She said" oh, okay." Then she remined silence during the rest of 20 minutes ride. I was thinking" ok, this trip has no tip 100% sure." I don't know why I keep expecting a tip from these people. But I'm just still hoping to get some. When we've arrived, she asked me where do i live. Well, I see a chance to receive a tip here. But nope. I said I have to go all the way back to Virginia. And she said "well, good night . " Fk you! Why did she even ask me where do I live then? This sucks. Im doing uber for only 1 month and I'm done with it tonight. By the way, do not expect a tip from whites. I have pick up more than 100 white people and receive 0 tip from them. Those people who tip are mostly Asians. Just don't expect a tip from doing uber. Or you will get disappointed again and again and again and again and over again. College starts tomorrow. So bye bye fkber.


You state in your post that you lied to them. Pax easily sense that kind of thing, it is something they might even be looking for. Considering Uber explicitly tells pax tips are already included and not to be worried about, your lie is going to sound incongruent with their ingrained opinion of Uber. If you have a habit of relating to your pax that way, that is going to create trouble. That may not be routine for you, but if it is, you will have trouble should you decide to drive for more than a month. To lie is to con. You were caught conning someone. You may want to rethink your conclusions.


----------



## senhui (Aug 18, 2015)

Huberis said:


> You state in your post that you lied to them. Pax easily sense that kind of thing, it is something they might even be looking for. Considering Uber explicitly tells pax tips are already included and not to be worried about, your lie is going to sound incongruent with their ingrained opinion of Uber. If you have a habit of relating to your pax that way, that is going to create trouble. That may not be routine for you, but if it is, you will have trouble should you decide to drive for more than a month. To lie is to con. You were caught conning someone. You may want to rethink your conclusions.


It doesn't matter if I lied to them or not. What matters is they don't tip. Whatever you do they just don't tip. I'm not meant to say anything bad about the whites. What I really want to say is I got 0 tip for the entire month. And I have 4.83 rating.


----------



## senhui (Aug 18, 2015)

Dustin b said:


> Funny, because the only tips I get are from white people, and black, and Hispanic... yea never mind, everyone tips regardless of their skin color. Way to keep the racist train rolling though.


Good for you


----------



## senhui (Aug 18, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> A white guy with a asian women gave me ten dollars. A drunk white girl gave me 3 dollars.


Is that Asian girl ur ex?


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

http://college.usatoday.com/2015/05...ing-white-college-males-a-problem-population/

what if there is a white problem at college? will you quit college also?


----------



## senhui (Aug 18, 2015)

PTB said:


> what if there is a white problem at college? will you quit college also?


I don't expect a tip while I am at college, my friend.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

senhui said:


> It doesn't matter if I lied to them or not. What matters is they don't tip. Whatever you do they just don't tip. I'm not meant to say anything bad about the whites. What I really want to say is I got 0 tip for the entire month. And I have 4.83 rating.


They tip. Rarely, infrequently, but the outstanding rider does tip. They tip the outstanding driver.

Are you one?


----------



## senhui (Aug 18, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> They tip. Rarely, infrequently, but the outstanding rider does tip. They tip the outstanding driver.
> 
> Are you one?


They don't give me a 4.83 rating for nothing. But the tip i received is nothing. What do you say?


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

how many ounces of water do you offer?


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

senhui said:


> Is that Asian girl ur ex?


No I wish


----------



## senhui (Aug 18, 2015)

PTB said:


> how many ounces of water do you offer?


1L my friend. 500ml each bottle. I have done my best to provide them a good experience. But after day by day, you get tired of those sht passengers. Thus you stop to give a **. So i stopped driving for uber.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

senhui said:


> They don't give me a 4.83 rating for nothing. But the tip i received is nothing. What do you say?


I say 4.83 is not outstanding.
Up your respect game a tad, improve your people skills and lose the racism. Since you asked


----------



## senhui (Aug 18, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> I say 4.83 is not outstanding.
> Up your respect game a tad, improve your people skills and lose the racism. Since you asked


Tired to say that I am not a racist. But watever u think mr.outstanding.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

you made the right choice. 
more education will help you no matter what your future holds.
focus on the more important matters in your life.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> They tip. Rarely, infrequently, but the outstanding rider does tip. They tip the outstanding driver.
> 
> Are you one?


90% of my passengers tip. I must be an outstanding driver.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

This sounds above outstanding.
Well done!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> This sounds above outstanding.
> Well done!


I went out and worked a 12 hour shift and every single cash/credit customer tipped me. I had a guy give me $20 on a $9 meter. The rest of my tips were 20% to 60%.


----------

